# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Mando Cafe Message Board Vista Gadget?

## Patrick Bouldin

Hi, anyone know if this is possible with the RSS feed?  Works for iGoogle.

Just need a way to add a sidebar gadget in vista which has a message board RSS feed.  

Thanks!
Patrick

----------

